

Ask HN: Review my event directory/calendar (and clone/fork it) - callmeed

Our industry (professional photography) has tons of events and workshops–but no central directory for them.<p>I built this in the hopes of aggregating events. It includes FB connect support and selling tickets via PayPal.<p>Any feedback appreciated and the code is open-source if anyone else wants to use it for their industry.<p>http://pixelcal.com/
======
romland
Just a quick note:

Pixelcal.com feels like a parked-domain-with-links kinda thing. I guess it's
the style under "Upcoming" and "Recently added". Just thought I'd let you know
(didn't look further, but going back now) :)

~~~
callmeed
Can you elaborate? Is it just the CSS that makes it look parked/shady?

~~~
romland
Yeah :)

------
callmeed
Link: <http://pixelcal.com/>

Source: <http://github.com/bigfolio/pixel-calendar>

